# High Definition Mobile Audio...My Review!!!



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, But this will be long winded. 

I don't usually see reviews on here about the customer service of mobile audio companies and their employees/owners. So...I thought I would post a little review about the great experience I have had the last two days. 

Let's first specify that I am talking about High Definition Mobile Audio in Omaha, Ne. I have met the owner Jerry about 2 years ago and only talked to him a handful of times after that. 

I want to first point out one of the most important things to me, a person's character. The first time I met Jerry was over this forum, he drove to my house in the middle of winter to find me bundled up in a cold garage trying to apply hushmat to my car doors with only a space heater to warm me up. He took the time to drive out at 7:00 at night just to give me some ideas for my build and give me some pointers. That was very generous of him!

Fast forward to the future past a few minor audio conversations and a quick demo of his firebird(his competition vehicle at that time):

I have been planning on a new build for my new car. I read over the forums that Jerry is a dealer for a few audio brands that I can't find to audition anywhere else. After some very horrible experiences at the other local audio shops(I'll bite my tongue and not say which), I was hesitant but optimistic. I arranged a time to stop by when Jerry would be free so I would have plenty of time to audition his gear. (this was very painless) When I stopped by Jerry was waiting for me, I was greated with a smile that ultimately makes the first impression....well, a good first impression. Although I have met Jerry before, he was still professional and happy to have me there as a potentional customer. (Im so tired of other shops acting annoyed when they have to help a customer) 

Jerry showed me to his demo room where two beautiful rose wood, hand made demo boards, were aimed at a chair in the center of the room housing 6 different components. upon first glance, I was very excited...why? no kicker...no kenwood...and no sony!  I was very excited to audition speakers I have never heard! between the stands was a rose wood tower housing a Tru Technology amp, an Arc Audio SE amp, and a sinfoni amp and sinfoni line driver. The source of the music was an Alpine 9887. Sitting just underneath that was an Image Dynamics sub in a sealed enclosure...again, rose wood. (or what looks like rose wood to me ) 

I sat down in the chair, and Jerry asked me.... What music would you like to hear? Did you bring something with you? Wow!!! I have never went anywhere to audition speakers and been asked what "I" would like to listen to...awesome! Already feeling comfortable and welcome, Jerry grabbed my music choice out of his cd case and proceeded to explain the setup to me and let me choose what combination of amp and speakers I wanted to hear. The coolest thing...was that there were not fancy switchboards flip flopping gear, It was real wire from amp to speaker. It was very well made though with gold terminals. Very well made. 

Of the components I had to choose from were Hybrid Audio- Imagine or Clarus, Rainbow SLC, Dyn Audio 242, Phass es 2.65AL.. AND another nice touch, a midline pioneer component. No he doesn't sell pioneer, but he has them there as a reference. Many people have heard pioneer speakers so this is a great way for customers to really hear the difference without just "taking a salesman's word for it." I call this honesty. It would seem to me that Jerry isn't afraid to lose a customer that might like pioneer better. That show's great character to me. And here is why I think that......

I asked Jerry if I could hear the rainbows first and asked him what he thought of them... his reply: Ill let you listen first and you tell me what you think about them. Very Cool! I hate it when Im trying to be persuaded. I was able to make sure the eq on the hu was flat, he turned the sub off for me and let me listen how i wanted to listen. I was in control. On a side note...I really like the rainbows! I REALLY like the Dyn's as well, but after finding out the price and gasping, Jerry honestly asked, are they worth the price difference to you? they are to me but your ears might tell you different. again, honesty. Makes me want to buy the Dyn's just because of that lol. as a reference he offered to let me listen to his comp car. I have heard his previous one for a short time and much of the same equipment was transferred over. again he asked me what "I" wanted to hear. In his car Jerry humbly informed me it had Arc Audio SE amps, Pioneer P99, Dyn Esotar2 430's, 650's, 1200 sub, and Esotec 102 tweeters. The same tweeters on his sound board...the Lower Line Dyn! holy cow. First off...Holy Crap Batman, his car sounded fantastic, it did many things better than the previous car. When I closed my eyes, and i did a few times, It was like the singer was standing on stage...Just standing there. this singer doesn't like to move around on the stage lol. I don't remember right now what band it was, but it was one i never heard of and had many many different instruments in it including several types of percussion, sax, and trumpet. Being a trumpet player, I nearly shat myself. The trumpet sounded so so real. Never did I want to cringe, even when I cranked the volume. stage was HIGH, couldn't even tell the midrange were in the kicks, it was deep and wide. The dash in his TL was a concert stage! clarity was just something else. Seperation of guitar and vocals was another thing I noticed, very distinctive and neither overpowered the other. Oh and the bass?... yup, on the dash. Now, the most decieving of all this, It looks as if there is a center channel and according to his last build log I thought there was. It seemed to me that the vocals were standing on the center channel speaker, makes sense right? haha, well come to find out after about 3 songs, there is not center channel. Geez, that was incredible. We were in his car jamming out so long that we had to start the car ro recharge the battery. Jerry had me sit in the driver seat for the best possible experience and it was fantastic. Jerry also showed me the cascade audio dampening material i was interested in. He took the time to show me exactly how to use it and never did I feel rushed or unwanted. he even took out his laptop to check specs and other info for me that i was interested in involving the rainbows. That's the BEST part...instead of acting like he knew everything and giving me false info...he HONESTLY said, I need to check for you, and then he checked. I Can't stress enough how important honesty is to me and hopefully to other people as well. I should have taken pictures, but sadly i forgot.

So, in conclusion, I had a wonderful experience at High Definition Mobile Audio. Jerry was honest, humble, and very knowledgable. His comp car was proof to the level of skill he has which only instills more trust in me with him. I don't know how many times I went back and forth from speaker to speaker listening to the same song over and over and the whole time, Jerry was just patient and willing to wait for me. 

I would have no problems ever sending people to Jerry and he is now my go to guy for audio. I just hope one day I can afford Dyn's lol. I wish Jerry and High Definition Mobile Audio nothing but the best of luck in the future. Go to Jerry, he will do you right!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

nice of you to take the time to consider others... good on you.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank You Mr. Mattyjman


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for the review Kyle. 

I am glad you had a good experience with your listening session. I would also like to point out that Kyle was very gracious and brought over his Massive Audio component set, which we set up on the board, so that we could both compare these against other brands more expensive and less expensive. It was my first time hearing the massive components, so it was beneficial for me as well.

I wish Kyle good luck with his audio system build and he knows I will be just a phone call away from any help he may need.

I will also invite anyone in the area (United States...lol) that would like be able to listen to some of the best equipment in the hobby, to come by and get a personalized demo of all the brands Kyle listed above: Arc Aduio, Tru Technology, Sinfoni, PHASS, Rainbow, Dynaudio, and Hybrid Audio Technologies, utilizing IXOS Gamma speaker wire and IXOS Ixotica RCA's throughout, without any interruptions.

Thanks again for the review Kyle!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Your welcome Jerry. For all you Omaha are diyma'ers...contact Jerry!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweet, Post some pics of the Rosewood Demo Board and the nice chair...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Kudos to Jerry!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jerry told me he was going to post a thread with pics of his setup. I'd like to see it. Jerry... Where you be!?


----------



## JayVee (Jan 19, 2012)

I can only WISH I could experience what Kyle has. I been talking to Jerry over the phone for approx. a week (via ACURAZINE). And I also feel as Kyle does about his character and customer service. It truly rare to find someone like Jerry. I get treated the same way here in Tampa when enetering a shop. As if I am bothering or annoying them to spend my money with their establishment. And 90% of the time, I walk out because that alone! I am currently facing the same issue with inquiring locally to do a IB set for me in my TL (per Jerry own experience and knowledge). But I just can't find someone like Jerry here. Bottom line, Dude is A+ 10 fold! Not only a PRO! but leaves you feeling like you have a friend that will never steer you wrong.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol I would like to volunteer to take pics as I sit in front if the demo board with my cd case!!! ;-)


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

My experiences with Jerry have been the same, above and beyond what you would expect from a dealer. I'll be happy to elaborate more but I HAVE to get outside and take some pictures of my setup for someone asap. 

Jerry has pictures on acurazine.com. Not sure if we're allowed to link over there or not.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

You lucky lucky to find a shop like that. I haven't read the whole post yet as I am getting to jealous of your expirience lol but I will go back after I hit the post button and finish. The reasone I am jealous is because I can't even find working displays around here. Even a shop selling Audison, Focal, Hertx, German Maestro, Morel still did not have working displays. You lucky lucky person you :2thumbsup:




I just finished the origional post and I have only one question....how long of a drive is it from Phoenix to Ohmaha? lol


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, a plane ride is only about 3 hours!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

road trip? : P vacation? : P


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

kizz said:


> lol, a plane ride is only about 3 hours!


 
Wanna pick me up and chauffuer me around when I get there?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

07azhhr said:


> The reasone I am jealous is because I can't even find working displays around here. Even a shop selling Audison, Focal, Hertx, German Maestro, Morel still did not have working displays. You lucky lucky person you :2thumbsup:


What local shop are you referring to, if you don't mind me asking? Seems a lot of shops that carry the boutique brands you listed don't have displays, probably cuz they're too spendy for a shop invest in demo product.

It's understandable given the marketplace for hi-end car audio is small, but it's also counter-intuitive to introducing people to these brands and possibly making new/more sales. Neibur's shop has to be commended for investing in the means and having the knowledge to demo such brands. I wouldn't mind visiting myself but no way in hell you'll catch me in Omaha in the dead of winter.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

07azhhr said:


> Wanna pick me up and chauffuer me around when I get there?


You bet!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

ISTundra said:


> What local shop are you referring to, if you don't mind me asking? Seems a lot of shops that carry the boutique brands you listed don't have displays, probably cuz they're too spendy for a shop invest in demo product.
> 
> It's understandable given the marketplace for hi-end car audio is small, but it's also counter-intuitive to introducing people to these brands and possibly making new/more sales. Neibur's shop has to be commended for investing in the means and having the knowledge to demo such brands. I wouldn't mind visiting myself but no way in hell you'll catch me in Omaha in the dead of winter.


Its called High Definition Mobile Audio. He really loves car audio and puts a LOT of work into what he does, both for his own personal enjoyment and for others. its obvious the first time you talk to him that he cares what you do. I will shoot you straight and not bs you just to make a sale.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

kizz said:


> Its called High Definition Mobile Audio. He really loves car audio and puts a LOT of work into what he does, both for his own personal enjoyment and for others. its obvious the first time you talk to him that he cares what you do. I will shoot you straight and not bs you just to make a sale.


Sorry I hijacked and my question was actually directed to 07azhhr about a shop local to us, but thanks for the nice review of HDMA.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh gotcha lol


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Jerry told me he was going to post a thread with pics of his setup. I'd like to see it. Jerry... Where you be!?


Sorry guys, hopefully I will get pics up this weekend. I have a new puppy (have to get up every 4 hours during the night to let out), dace and basketball tomorrow (not me....the kids...lol), 2 playdates, AND my wife has H1N1....so I will try to get it all done by the end of this weekend, if I don't pass out from exhaustion first...lol!!! 

Oh, and my Niners play on Sunday!! Go Niners!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> What local shop are you referring to, if you don't mind me asking? Seems a lot of shops that carry the boutique brands you listed don't have displays, probably cuz they're too spendy for a shop invest in demo product.
> 
> It's understandable given the marketplace for hi-end car audio is small, but it's also counter-intuitive to introducing people to these brands and possibly making new/more sales. Neibur's shop has to be commended for investing in the means and having the knowledge to demo such brands. I wouldn't mind visiting myself but no way in hell you'll catch me in Omaha in the dead of winter.


It was Audio Tint Solutions IIRC on the NE corner of Guad and Kyrene. They were nice and friendly and on their website I saw a demo setup housing Audison amps and such so I thought YES I can finally hear some comps and maybe even subs. But to my suprise they did not let me hear anything and gave me the line about "It won't sound the same in your car". While this is 100% true not all speakers will sound the same in my car either even when placed in the exact same locations so I prefer to be able to hear what the tonal differences are in the shop as these might get amplified in the car. I almost think they use this line as a crutch so that if you buy xxx brand without hearing them you will not know that the brand zzz that was just a tad more or even just a different brand would sound more to your liking. 

This is why I am getting frustrated as I have not been around new audio for many years and have nothing to reference on any brand anymore since most all have changed hands or are newish to the scene. 

Finding out that Niebur3 has his shop setup to demo gives me hope that I will find a shop eventually that also has working demo's. 

A big thanks Kizz for starting this thread. It gives me a tad of reassurance that there are still shops that want to give you the CHOICE.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pics are up!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eal-actual-high-end-products.html#post1534687


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, nice setup is all I can say there. It's too bad you are so far away. I don't think there is even one of those brands available for purchase here in Calgary Alberta Canada. As matter of fact, I would say that half of those brands aren't even available anywhere in Canada! I guess if I am ever vacationing in that area I will have to check out this shop. I might actually PM you a bunch of questions on your product lines as to how they compare to what I have currently (which is pretty much as good as it gets here I think). Anyways, my hat is tipped to you sir and if more dealers took your lead this industry might not be so close to flatlining in alot of areas.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

'tis beautiful, 'tisn't it?


----------

